# Fellow reefers



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello I don't know if this is the wright section but, I am looking for other reefers around Peterborough who are willing to sell trade and share some knowledge. If there is anyone around this area that has some cool stuff pm me or reply to this thread

Thanks


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll be heading up to coburg soon to visit a cousin. i can bring some stuff with me.


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Pm'd you


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

you gotta clear some PM space dood


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Done sorry about that


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

no worries but i think you still need to delete some msgs.


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

I just deleted 100 more messages it says I have none left, I don't know why it didn't work the first time time?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

you're good now


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Davenreef is in Lindsay, and there is a guy in Omeemee (he was selling a bit a$$ sump a while ago). I pass by peterborough from Newmarket on my way to Lakefield (Stoney Lake) on a regular basis. 
What kind of system are you setting up? Coral or FOWLR (fish only with Live Rock).
If you need advice, here is a good spot to ask questions. If you need hard goods, I have some stuff I can LEND you until to get going.

You gotta get yourself ready for the fragfest in October- The last one was a blasto !!


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

I am going for a mixed reef, I have Lps and a few soft corals and clams. I have has bad luck with sps so far (I will post my parameters on a new thred within the next day or two) I am looking mostly for Lps ricordia and some rarer zoas.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

if you haven't had luck with sps then I would stay away until you can get your tank in order. It might be something as easy as the lighting, but with sps it could be everything including lighting, flow, temp, water params, or even livestock.

Good luck, and if I'm ever heading out to PTB I'll bring a few things with me


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi sorry for the late reply, had problems with my country Internet lol....anyway ya I am going to get my peramiters spot on before I get any more sps... So far I have got my calcium up to 440 ppm and I have to dose enough to raise it 10 ppm a day witch I am experimenting to find the wright amount. 

Ya if you ever come to Peterborough let me know for sure!!!


----------

